# Our little 120km ride today



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Went for a little ride today covered about 120km a lot of snow and ice still out there on the trail, and 1 amish horse and wagon.
The mine is about 500ft deep of water about 1 mile long and 3/4 mile across used to be iron ore closed in 78. 
Thats a old iron bridge in a spot where north/south meets east/west trails. Middle of nowhere.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's 74.5 miles!
How many times did you have to fill up?

Looks like you had fun  I would like to throw my stock springs back in, trail tires and ride 50+ miles. today was a good day for it.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Never filled up..Got back and still had fuel left..mind you the warning light came on about 1 mile from the end but the it's still good for an other 10 to 20 miles safely..


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't see any wobbly pops?

As for the fuel, I'd think my Brute gets close to that. I've gone 6+ hrs and no fill up.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry no pop pictures on our rides..that all stays at home in the garage for later..


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Awesome scenery. I'd love to go on a long ride like that. Don't have public trails around here long enough to ride that far and not see the same thing twice.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

mrkd1 said:


> Sorry no pop pictures on our rides..that all stays at home in the garage for later..



 Another person that rides like me. I save em for after the ride, never on the trails. We put on 109kms today in NB, was agreat day for it down here +5 and sun. 9 of us went out for 7 hours.


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

That looks like an awesome ride, great scenery too!!!


----------



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

Those pics make me wish the winter storm that just hit here today would have missed us. I can't wait for the snow to melt already!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

mrkd1 said:


> Sorry no pop pictures on our rides..that all stays at home in the garage for later..


Moderation is the key.......or find a camp to stay the night!!


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Awesome scenery. I'd love to go on a long ride like that. Don't have public trails around here long enough to ride that far and not see the same thing twice.


Yea same here but it would be cool, Nice pics.

+5??????? I might have had to stay in the GARAGE to keep an eye on the "pops"


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

looks like they had fun. theres really no where i live that you can ride that far legally


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Who said it was all legal? 

Joking aside, I don't there are many (if any) places anywhere you can go that far 100% legal. You'd have to jump a road or cut across some land without permission at some time.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah i know. all of the places i ride are not legal. we have to cross roads too and all that crap


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

We have a lot up hear in MN. The Soo Line has brake off trails off of it. So we could make a weekend of it and not hit the same thing if you took your camping gear.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

The Newfoundland run each year is like 7 days @ 100+ km's per day from Ferry to ferry, now that would be a trip. Lots of trails, tundra, holes and hangovers.

Drive the machine off your trailer in NS onto awiting boat, take ferry across, drive to the other side of Newfoundland, back on the ferry, cross the pond again, load it up and back home again.

Never did it yet, but in the plans.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Who said it was all legal?
> 
> Joking aside, I don't there are many (if any) places anywhere you can go that far 100% legal. You'd have to jump a road or cut across some land without permission at some time.


We can go that far and farther government saw fit to create an ORV act in Ontario, so as long as your local town,city, township or what ever passes a by-law that allows it you can cross roads, go down roads, but there are rules to follow regarding plates,insurance,helmets and such plus what ever restrictions the by-law has..
Old rail lines are part of a managed trail system and they go for miles used to serve mining and timber markets but the rails are all gone now..
The maps not very good on the net but you'll get the idea of the area just in the eastern part..Most area have by-laws in place and those that do not we are actively persuading them..

http://www.thetrail.ca/info/map_large.jpg


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> The Newfoundland run each year is like 7 days @ 100+ km's per day from Ferry to ferry, now that would be a trip. Lots of trails, tundra, holes and hangovers.
> 
> Drive the machine off your trailer in NS onto awiting boat, take ferry across, drive to the other side of Newfoundland, back on the ferry, cross the pond again, load it up and back home again.
> 
> Never did it yet, but in the plans.


I've never been there on a ATV but a couple of groups locally have, looked at the pictures running along the ocean, on the bucket list of for sure things to do..EH!


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's a few from last weekends ride.. part group picture, even a stop at Timmies along the way, the bee merging onto the next trail.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Snow all gone?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wish I had enough $ and time to haul my brute way up there for a weekend ride!


----------

